# Ford 250 For Towing



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Well, the 2500 Suburban I was going to look at today was wholesaled by the dealer. They said the trans on it was slipping and it had some other issues (over 100K miles with 6.0L). Well, I am glad I didn't get into a problem! I am now considering a "stripped down" F250 2010 brand new XL model (no frills, bench seats front/back, manual crank windows, rubber floor/no carpet). This one has the 5.4L with a 3.73 regular axle.

Just down from it is sort of the same truck but about $5K more; it's a 4x4 with 3.73 limited slip axle. What's the difference here regular vs. limited slip. Any significant difference?

I think the numbers are around 9,700 lb towing capacity. That's an improvement compared to my 03 Super Cab 5.4/3.55. Plus I am think it will stand up to more weight in the truck itself (greater payload). Plus I assume since it's a 3/4 ton it has stronger brakes, and ???.

I think I can get this new truck for a little over $30,000. I realize the 5.4L is not what people are choosing for "power" but the cost is so much lower compared to the V10s and PowerStrokes they have out there! Actually I didn't realize they were still putting the V10 6.8L in the Fords. I thought they were on the way out, and maybe they are in 2011?

I think the 5.4L is around 300hp and really the power doesn't seem to be too much an issue in by current TV set up. I am just looking forward to having a crew cab and with the bench seat up front (and I mean a real bench like in the old days, not a 60/40 or two "buckets" with console) we can carry six people. Not as good as an SUV but more than any or our cars.

Thanks for Outbackers input. You guys are great.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

GO WEST said:


> Just down from it is sort of the same truck but about $5K more; it's a 4x4 with 3.73 limited slip axle. What's the difference here regular vs. limited slip. Any significant difference?


I'ts not a deal breaker, IMHO, but I would prefer limited slip over not. I have an F250 w/o LS and on my list of upgrades is an aftermarket LS (which is better than factory...but still is something I'd like to have). On dry pavement, in good traction, no LS is not a big deal. On ice/snow, or off road, you'll notice the wheel with little/no traction spinning out and causing the truck to reduce forward progress. With limited slip, the wheel on the other side could still help keep the truck going.



> I think the numbers are around 9,700 lb towing capacity. That's an improvement compared to my 03 Super Cab 5.4/3.55. Plus I am think it will stand up to more weight in the truck itself (greater payload). Plus I assume since it's a 3/4 ton it has stronger brakes, and ???.


I agree....but do check the numbers. In the same truck...the CrewCab will reduce the payload from a regular or super cab.



> I think I can get this new truck for a little over $30,000. I realize the 5.4L is not what people are choosing for "power" but the cost is so much lower compared to the V10s and PowerStrokes they have out there! Actually I didn't realize they were still putting the V10 6.8L in the Fords. I thought they were on the way out, and maybe they are in 2011?
> 
> I think the 5.4L is around 300hp and really the power doesn't seem to be too much an issue in by current TV set up. I am just looking forward to having a crew cab and with the bench seat up front (and I mean a real bench like in the old days, not a 60/40 or two "buckets" with console) we can carry six people. Not as good as an SUV but more than any or our cars.
> 
> Thanks for Outbackers input. You guys are great.


I think the 5.4 certainly is a little short on power compared to the V10 and PSDs....but power isn't everything, and I think you'll appreciate the SuperDuty class vehicle for it's strength in braking and handling the loads. I do think that the 5.4 is better matched with the 4.10 or 4.30 axle. (not sure you can get the 4.30 w/o a dually). You do sacrifice mileage with those axles though.

One thing I would HIGHLY recommend is getting a tow package with the integrated brake controller. That has real advantages over aftermarket add on brake controllers.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I guess if you need a front bench, your prolly stuck with a work truck model.

I would try and get electric locks, cruise, and ac. The rest of the options are ones that can be lived without if need be.

I own a work truck dodge dually and use it on the road for hauling rv's. The only thing Id like to have is electric locks. The roll up windows are fine and I really like the rubber carpet. I have cruise, ac and a nice stereo. What more do I need? My next truck will be a work truck too.

Limited slip is something not really needed unless you drive off road.

In a 2x4 truck having limited slip would be nice but not a requirement. I have open diffs front and rear but I have 4x4. Open diffs last longer than limited slip rearends do anyway.

Pay the least you can for this truck. Its resale will be horrible if you plan to trade it before paying it off. Most people who buy work trucks will run them till there junk, so they are hard to find used.

A 5.4 will pull a 26 footer no problem but thats about the limit in my book.

Look for a repo model before buying a new one. Might get lucky.

A one year old work truck like this one would sell for 20k or so retail. Problem is finding one. Its trade value would be 12-14k. This truck you are looking at will be worth 1/2(trade value) of what you paid after 1 year. Buy gap insurance if financing the whole number. One can get stung easy buying a work truck so be careful.

I bought my work truck two model years old. It had a 43k sticker. Paid 26k for it. It had 28k miles, and was a lease return from a power company. Could have bought the same truck with higher miles for much less. They had em as low as 18k retail. This was a very clean truck with a solid history so I paid extra for it. Its trade value was less than 20k as soon as I drove it off the lot. The power company used to lease 100 new dodge duallies every couple years. Now with the economy, they are keeping them 5 years.

Good Luck!
Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a 3 model year old ford with a front bench. 5,4 engine with similar specs as the new 30k one you are looking at. Looks clean. They are asking 19k. Id buy it for 16-17k. 36k miles. Link: http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2339080&dlr=1

Not a bad 2005 chevy here either. $14k with 59k miles. 
http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2253032&dlr=1

Boy, for 30k, Id be looking at this low mileage Texas Caddy. SWEET! 
http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=2317756&dlr=1

Have a look at all there inventory, link: http://www.davecorymotors.net/default.htm

They are located in Houston.

I found this on http://www.truckpaper.com/ If you want a work truck check truckpaper. I only searched Texas.

Be sure to run a carfax on any used truck along with a warranty repair printout from whoever made the truck at the dealer.

Carey


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

You are right, you don't see them for sale too much. I found an 08 locally just this past week. They are asking $20,000. It has 43,000 miles and the 4.10 rear axle. Carey, would the 4.10 change your opinion about the length/weight of camper I could tow? And how about a fifth wheel? Could it do it? This same used dealer has a V10 model 2002 F250 (310 hp) $17.5K, and an 03 F250 PSD (325 hp) $18.8K. They list the 5.4L with 300 hp. I guess the hp is not really the issue for ability to tow more weight?

I am comparing against an 07 GMC Sierra Classic 1500 HD 6.0L gasser that's a little farther from home. They are asking $21,595, but the salesman called me yesterday and said they are trying to sell 30 more by the end of the month. I thought of offering $20,000 out the door on the 31st. It has four leaf springs so I figure the payload and towing capacity is as high as a 3/4 ton. It has only 37,000 miles it's more "plush" and car like inside.

Then all the way over in Austin there's a used diesel dealer who has an 06 Mega 2500 5.9L CTD with 90,000 mi for $19,000. That Mega Cab really draws me, but I have never owned a diesel (maintenance $ higher, fuel cost higher). If I went diesel I think I might drive it to work instead of a car? Could I get 20 mpg on the highway commuting 300 mi per week at 60 mph?

The diesels and V10s would seem to be overkill for my 26 ft 6000 lb camper, but I'd like the extra room of a crew cab.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I wouldn't personally reccomend the 5.4L with a 5'er. The 5.4L is really the base engine inthis truck, and will feel like it. With the air you push with a tall 5'er, you'll likely really feel it if you have a head wind. I think the V10 is a $800 option (or something like that). I'd really look for a used V10. They are a great combo in the SD's without breaking the bank for a diesel.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

GO WEST said:


> You are right, you don't see them for sale too much. I found an 08 locally just this past week. They are asking $20,000. It has 43,000 miles and the 4.10 rear axle. Carey, would the 4.10 change your opinion about the length/weight of camper I could tow? And how about a fifth wheel? Could it do it? This same used dealer has a V10 model 2002 F250 (310 hp) $17.5K, and an 03 F250 PSD (325 hp) $18.8K. They list the 5.4L with 300 hp. I guess the hp is not really the issue for ability to tow more weight?


The Triton V10 is pretty well respected and may offer the most bang for the buck among the trucks here with respect to initial cost and ongoing maintenance. Torque is more important, IMHO, for raw towing ability; but the overal frame strength, transmission, brakes, etc, all combine to give tow ratings.



> I am comparing against an 07 GMC Sierra Classic 1500 HD 6.0L gasser that's a little farther from home. They are asking $21,595, but the salesman called me yesterday and said they are trying to sell 30 more by the end of the month. I thought of offering $20,000 out the door on the 31st. It has four leaf springs so I figure the payload and towing capacity is as high as a 3/4 ton. It has only 37,000 miles it's more "plush" and car like inside.


If that GMC has an 'extra payload' capacity option, it might have more payload capacity (capable of heavier hitch weights and even light 5th wheels).



> Then all the way over in Austin there's a used diesel dealer who has an 06 Mega 2500 5.9L CTD with 90,000 mi for $19,000. That Mega Cab really draws me, but I have never owned a diesel (maintenance $ higher, fuel cost higher). If I went diesel I think I might drive it to work instead of a car? Could I get 20 mpg on the highway commuting 300 mi per week at 60 mph?


Those Mega cabs are pretty awesome. The Dodge Cummins has a good rep too, I think. I'm not sure about the MPG...but I think it is pretty good.....and I'd bet you would get 20 MPG if you have that many hwy miles. I've owned a PSD for almost a year now after driving my 5.4L Expecition for 12 yeears. The PSD (6.0L) is my daily driver. I only have 5 miles to work. The 5.4's sweet spot for MPG was 55-60...after that, it started to go back down. With the PSD, I haven't noticed a drop. I've gotten close to 18 going 70 mph. The diesel is louder and annoys my wife. I'll certainly not be 'slipping into' the state parks at night anymore.



> The diesels and V10s would seem to be overkill for my 26 ft 6000 lb camper, but I'd like the extra room of a crew cab.


Having a bigger & stronger truck just adds to your margin of safety and a comfortable towing experience ;-)


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Mine money would be on the Megacab. The weak link is the transmission. But I just bought a NON megacab with 115k for $15K. Needed some otehr stuff, but the trans was just rebuilt. We just drove to FL and back and got over 600 miles per tank and it has a 34gal tank. My best hand calc was in the 20 area and that was with a little bigger tire (no speedo adjustment) and cruise set at 72-75mph.

You will see that truck strain under any towing load until you get to a 40ft toyhauler.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you even are thinking about a 5er get a diesel. There are plenty of used ones to pick from.

100k diesel miles is like 50k miles on a gas engine.

I have 300k on my 2006 cummins. I have replaced 1 injector. Thats been it as far as engine work. I have a manual trans and its working as good as new. Still original water pump and alternator. Ac compressor clutch bearing went bad last fall. Picked up a brand new complete ac system for 300 bucks from a company that removes ac systems from new trucks for underground mines.

I expect before 400k I will have a set of 50hp injector nozzles installed and rebuild the injector bodies. Will be rebuilding the turbo or getting a used low mile one soon too.

Yes I see F150's towing small mid pro 5ers often, but it really is pushing things.

Its just something thats up to you. You do drive enough miles that a diesel would make since. One can buy an extended warranty for 2-3k. I would do that and pick any brand you like.

Ford v10's are also a really great engine. Youll only see a very best of 15 on the highway though.

CamperAndy has a 2006 dodge mega. Maybe he will tell us what he gets for mpg's. I think 20 is something that could be had with a mega/cummins.

I can get 19.5 if i keep it under 60 in warm weather. My truck weighs 10000lbs empty so i will never get over about 19. I avg 17.5 to 18.5 all of the time at 63mph. Thats all the faster I drive when empty to keep the rpms down so my engine lasts. 18 is acceptable to me for my weight. Yes I see 15-16 when its below zero, and have seen as low as 13 in a 50 mph headwind, Empty.

There are many varibles that will affect mpgs.

4.10's in a 5.4 3/4 ton would sure be nice.

If you will never tow more than what you have now, a 5.4 powered 3/4 ton would be just fine. Thats its limt though in my book. Actually any 1/2 or 3/4 ton vehicle is fine for a 26 footer. After that you need 3/4 tons making lots of torque.

You need torque to pull a trailer. Thats why bigger gas and diesel engines tow well. Lots of torque.

Carey


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

If your buying a new ford PM me and I can get you friends and family discount if you want it. And Thanks for looking at a Ford.

Duane


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for all your thoughts. I cruised by the Ford dealer after hours on my bicycle as I am apt to do. A 3500 Dodge Mega 4x4 was sitting out there where they usually park the trade-ins. I figure someone got 'em a new Ford late Saturday. I noticed the stock bumper/hitch combo was piled in the bed with the replacement bumper in place. That makes me think it's a trade. I will find out on Monday.

The V10 250 crew cabs they have out there (new) are much more than $800 extra, above this basement 5.4L F250 work truck, but that's probably because they are the XLT or Lariats with leather, etc, etc. I don't need all that stuff, wouldn't mind getting it on a used vehicle, but wouldn't buy a new one set up that way.

I'll just keep my eyes open. Thanks.
Jonathan


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

Do you really have to get a new truck? I think you'll get much more for your dollar buying used. I got my 06 Lariat Crew Cab diesel for $23k with 39k miles on it. There's no way I'd pay that price or more for a 5.4L new truck. A two year old V10 would be my pick for sure if I was really trying to keep the price down AND I couldn't find any deals on diesels.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

The dealer offered the new 250 5.4L with 3.73 (work truck) for $26,700. I agree not worth $30,000. There are used ones out there with V10 and diesels, I agree. I honestly couldn't afford to "buy up" with the RV from my 26 ft trailer which we just got last November, so buying a big diesel wouldn't allow the "upgrade" any way.

Thinking ahead, I would probably keep the next truck at least five years.


----------



## mena661 (Feb 9, 2010)

GO WEST said:


> I honestly couldn't afford to "buy up" with the RV from my 26 ft trailer which we just got last November, so buying a big diesel wouldn't allow the "upgrade" any way.


True, buying a 3/4 ton diesel wouldn't allow you a big upgrade. Check around for V10's. They're much cheaper than diesels and actually have a bit more payload capacity than the diesels. When I was looking (most of 08), I found many under $20k. Haven't looked recently so not sure what current pricing is but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

You know I really have to agree with other to consider looking a used Power Stroke Diesel. I've been looking off and on over the last few months and finally picked up a Ford F250, 4 door, long box with the 7.3 Diesel...111,000 miles for $13k. This will have more than enough power to pull my trailer anywhere, and with the bench in front and back I have room for the kids and friends.

The V10 may be cheaper but the gas will probably cost you a chuck of change. I would not recommend the 5.4l engine for towing, but then again I am towing in the Colorado mountains!

Good luck with your search, let us know what you end up getting.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I picked up a 2000 F250 with 7.3L diesel, 120K miles, mint condition, last September for 12K. The truck did not have a brake controller. The owner said he never used it for towing.

I tow my 25RSS Outback with the F250 without using the sway control and it is much more stable than towing it with the Dodge 1500. The Dodge struggled with the trailer behind. Top speed was 60 miles/hr on flat terrain. Gas mileage with towing was 7 mpg. After towing the 25RSS for 800 miles, its transmission gave up the ghost. The Dodge barely had 49K miles on it when that happened.

The PSD, with 3.73 gear, easily makes 60 mph on flat terrain with the trailer behind it. I could hardly feel the trailer was behind me. Mileage is 11 mpg average as long as I keep it under 70 mph.

Diesel is definitely the way to go when it comes to towing TT. The difference is like day and night.


----------

